# Slow uploading speed



## shahzaib (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,

We're facing quite slow uploading speed on FreeBSD-10.X both over HTTP (NGINX) & over FTP. Hardware is quite strong with 4x1Gbps LACP / 65G RAM / 12x3TB SATA . There's not much load over HDDs so i suspect that maybe tcp tuning has some problem. Here is my sysctl.conf

http://pastebin.com/MqNbD3VR

Here is /boot/loader.conf :

http://pastebin.com/WrW3ceVF

I'd also like to inform that -tso is disabled on all interfaces. Need advice on tcp tuning i used.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2016)

shahzaib said:


> Need advice on tcp tuning I used.


I'd start by completely removing any and all tuning. Most of the time FreeBSD does an excellent job of automatically detecting various values, so you rarely have to tune anything. That said, in certain situations tuning does help but it's quite easy to "overtune" things which actually causes a degradation of performance.

Start clean, measure, add one thing, measure again, repeat.


----------



## shahzaib (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Thanks for suggestion but do you think there's any value specially in sysctl.conf which is not tuned properly ?Can you please guide me on which values should i reset + is there reset option or would i have to #comment the value & reboot server to get default ?


----------

